# N-Scale Newbie



## David R (Oct 23, 2007)

After years of having a nagging desire in the back of my mind, I have finally decided to build an N scale layout. This is the first layout I've built, although I did have a couple of HO layouts as a child, but dad did almost all the work. I'm fairly competent with tools and [hopefully!] smart enough to learn about the wiring, but there's still countless questions that the books (or the internet) don't seem to answer...

Firstly, my plan is to build a small-ish layout as "practice" before attempting anything too big, complex or expensive. What size would be a good size to start off with?? I was thinking of something around 6'x3'; big enough to have a bit of fun with, but not so big it'll never get finished. I've been playing around with the Atlas software, which is brilliant compared to my previous drawings on old scraps of paper!

I'd like to have some elevation in it, and I've read that around 3% is about as steep as it should get (less on bends). What I haven't been able to find is how much vertical clearance I need to aim for when having one track cross above another. (I can't measure it either as I am yet to buy my first piece of track or locomotive!)

Any hints, tips or advice for someone just getting started would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

David


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi David,

Best thing to do: get to your local hobby shop and buy a quality N scale starter set. It will give you a good idea of how things operate at this small size, and will open up the possibilities for you. Its' a great way to start, and if you end up not using it for whatever reason you can sell it on eBay or give it to a friend, or young person.

Let us know how you make out! Take the plunge!

BTW, what type of models are you interested in modeling? Era, locale, or just plain trains?


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*new N scale*

Take advice from 2-rail, also buy some flex track while there, do a simple layout to practice on. measure the hgt of the loco for bridging. It would be about 2".


----------

